# مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح



## جورج كرسبو (4 فبراير 2006)

*مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2006)

*صور حلوه خالص ميرسى ليك *


----------



## جورج كرسبو (4 فبراير 2006)

ميرسى ياميرنا


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

الصور فظيعة جميلة جدا جدا وبالذات الصورة الاولى

انت اللى بتشتغل فوتوشوب

شغلك رائع جدا 

ربنا معاك ياجو


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (7 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على الصور يا ميرنا حلوة  تخبل
انا اسمي كمان ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (7 فبراير 2006)

*انا مش منزله الصور دا جورج *


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (11 فبراير 2006)

شكرا يا جورج صور تخبل


----------



## جورج كرسبو (31 مارس 2006)

شكرا ياميرنا على مرورك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (31 مارس 2006)

شكرا  ياميرى الالقوشية على مرورك


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

رووووووووووعة اوي

ربنا يباركك ياجورج


----------



## جورج كرسبو (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يا شيكولاتة على فراولة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sherifmekahel (18 أكتوبر 2006)

صلوا من اجلي


----------



## demyana (20 أكتوبر 2006)

صور جميله جدا جدا


----------



## كويتيه (21 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف عرفتم شكل المسيح 
هل كان في الماضي كاميرا وصوروة ؟


----------



## †gomana† (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا ياقمر*
*كان زمان لما بيرسموا اى اشخاص بيرسموها ع الحيطان*
*وده الرسم القبطى والاثرى وفى منه كتير*
*فمن الصور اللى شوفناها ع الحيطان اتعلمنا وعرفنا شكل بابا يسوع*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## FARID FAYEZ (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شغلك رائع جدا 

ربنا معاك ياجو


----------



## bebas2006 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي الصور ربنا معاك ربنا يحفظك


----------



## الكاهن (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسي الك على الذوق الرائع


----------



## يوسف123 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## vetaa (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

*حلووووووووووووووووين جدا*

*شكرا ليك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

صور جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## dina mores (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

ششششكرا على الصور يا جورج الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد 

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا جورج​


----------



## meshel200699 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

شكرا ليك جورج
وبركه السيد المسيح تكون معنا


----------



## اشرف ذكرى غالى (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

الكتاب المقدس (من فضلكو)


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

*جمال جدا *
*ميررررررررسى على الصور *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## المقدس (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الصور .انهالابرع جمال البشر .الرب يسوووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## جورج كرسبو (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

ميرسى على الردود ربنا يباركم


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

الله

فى منتهى الرووووووووعه

شكرا​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*




رائع يا جورج


شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## karem mousat (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

الووووووو انا عاوز صور كتير ليسوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور للسيد المسيح*

*حلوووووووووووووين*​


----------

